# Holiday Gift Guide 2019



## moshe_levy (Aug 1, 2016)

It's the Holiday Season once again, and perhaps the most enjoyable part of it is buying motorcycle farkles for yourself or for the riders in your life. Tune in to see my picks for 2019's best inexpensive gifts!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut0fG1FDzwE&t=1s

-MKL


----------

